# Chloe's Walk and First Bath



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

We took Chloe out for a walk the other week and gave her her first bath, here's the fun pics.. Enjoy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous little pup. She must have had fun exploring her great big world. Not so sure she loved the bath part of her day. :


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

She really is just the prettiest little girl ever!


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Awwwww--how cute! How old is she now? And your grass is greening up! Can't be long for the greening to hit north Jersey!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

What a sweet little tongue. Can't wait to see her "treat spot(s)"

dg


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

All I can say is...awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is so cute and growing so fast. Chloe looks like she didnt like her first bath to much but that will change. I find Bama in the tub all the time even when there isnt any water in there. Love the third and fifth picture the best.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a face. She is gorgeous.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh she is so cute! And growing so fast!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She is adorable. And lucky.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is so cute, what a fluff ball


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

She is still just the cutest thing!! I loved her video of playing with the dog bisquit like it was alive! I have pictures just like that of Sunny during her first bath. Chloe is looking at the photographer like, "Please, can't you help me?" but yet she still puts up with it. 

By the way, can I ask when your house was built? Your bathroom reminds me so much of ours with the blue tile and blue tub (circa 1984)! (We also have a yellow tub with yellow tiles!). I sort of want to update, but it all still works, so it's hard to spend the $... Besides, Goldens look great against a blue background!!

How is Chloe doing with her training? In the videos, she was already doing sit and down. Keep up the good work!!! It pays off so much in the future! By the way, if she's not too interested in the treat, you could always use something she REALLY loves as a treat, like pieces of dried liver or something. 

And you have a very nice lawn!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks for the nice comments all, think our house was built 1979, yea the bathroom is kinda ugly and old but we cant afford to do anything with it now, chloe is at the "i want to bite everything, i want to jump on everything" phase and it's hard to get her to stop, all we can do is divert her attention to toys and try to play a lot to tire her out (ha ha yea right) ... training is going ok, shes doing better with stay, sit and down but can be stubborn at times.. she's also learned how to climb up and down the stairs and got plenty of praise from us... the only bad thing is she has these firm round lumps on her belly by her lower nips, it started as a scabby like she got bit by something but thats healed and the lumps are getting kinda larger, so we are taking her to the vet tomorrow to get their opinion..


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Tim and Melissa,
Chloe is gorgeous!!! She looks like a spunky little girl, and I'm sure she's keeping you very busy. Don't know if you've seen the thread about a NJ meetup, but I hope you guys will be able to join us!! Take care!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

hi julie, i just looked at the events forum and could not find a NJ meetup thread? not sure if we can do it yet anyway 'cause chloe still needs her last round of shots


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's the link... it was hidden in the Main Discussion area. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32478

I think at this point we're mostly trying to just get an idea of who would be interested. We haven't even begun to discuss a date yet, so maybe she'll be all up to date on shots before this happens! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a cute little girl!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaawwwww...look at her!!!!! She is precious!!! I love the first picture...looks like she is ready for her walk "C'mon...let's go!"

Sorry...I put the meetup thread in the wrong place (Thanks Jersey's Mom for posting the link) Yes....we would love to meet Cloe and you guys of course! We haven't picked a gate yet so maybe you can make it if it's after her last shots.

Let us know what the vet says about the bumps. Hopefully it's just a little puppy rash with nothing to worry about .


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a pretty girl! Is it just me or do they all have the same sad in the tub face ROFL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's adorable. She looks like my Ike when he was a baby!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Yes....we would love to meet Cloe and you guys of course! We haven't picked a gate yet so maybe you can make it if it's after her last shots.


 
i am proud of you both for not demanding the date of the last shots so that you can make sure you get to meet this cutie! :curtain:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Adorable little pup!


----------

